# Out here no one can hear you scream! Moreton Bay



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

The fishing has been very ordinary of late at Redcliffe, all I've been catching is Catfish (dont tell Gavin ;-) ) and a Eagle Ray (which towed me around for 35mins ). So I decided to dust off the Mermaid (Sea kayak) and see if I could find a fish further out in the middle of the bay.........well I am sad to report apart from the obligatory Cat fish (I caught a couple of kms off Redcliffe) I didnt get a touch. Didnt see any archers on the sounder, no bait schools( apart from a couple of small fish here and there playing on the surface), no bird action, just one solitary Sea Snake on the way home........I'm thinking of emigrating to the Sunny Coast as that seems to be where all the fish action is. 

South west spit 11km from home (nearest land), 14 kms from Moreton Island and similar from Bribie. Trolled up the Pearl Channel a couple of K's for nuffin.









Start paddling home before the late morning sea gail set in, got a couple of k's towards home then the 20kt northeasterly hit, up went the sail and home I went averaging 6.5kms/hr with out using the paddle  









The Mermaid went like beauty, love paddling that girl, bought a fancy new carbon paddle which makes it go even better.......just wish summer would finish, so we can get back to better weather and then I can go for another big paddle.


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

The remaining fish will be off Redcliffe around 3:35pm tomorrow arvo Paul, they're all little ones though cause we got to 'em first, lol. Don't tell anyone else I gave you this inside info. ;-)

Al


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Catfish!? Where!? 

You're game man, 11k out into the bay, that's a top effort.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Bet your glad it was a tail wind!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTIbEq8AABNXgAAQQAMAIFQAN+/foCAAlUNTU9E9TTygGJowRT9JkwmlMjQ0GWIE+1Vx8EhNYMrLs1xz7Ub+pI1v21Cp9YZvwm8k9yoSdtZARTvVBGD2/C3tKnIseROPxa7xnoAbShSlYaZ5z3tRzCk7+DXGmXw+GYROIKEkhSGhow1YxndKG2BdyRThQkDIbEq8


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Paul really like that second pic as it says it all mate, looks great


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Paul , dosnt a sail really make a differance to your security and ability to travel extra distances as there normally is enough wind in some direction to get you home even if its on the nose you can still beat to windward and get in without a paddle , gotta agree with Richo , that second photo says it all top setup Paul


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

good on ya paul, ive just got back now from peel in the boat with 4 kids and i can tell you i got soaked and that wind was 20knots i reckon from the due north.
now i was talking to a chap at the boat ramp (the only other car there ) and he'd been outside but also did no good. he was explaining that northerly winds affect reef fish swim bladders and turn em off the bite. sounds like an old wives tail but northerlies certainly put em off. 
we ended up in horseshoe bay to get out of the wind and berleyed up and had a ball catching gar. the little fish jump as much as the kids when they catch em. i have memories of catching gar off the old redcliffe jetty so theres a nice 100m paddle for you next time youre feeling lazy.
looks like northerlies for days ahhhh

cheers pete


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Its not that hard to paddle a sea kayak as aposed to a plastic sit on top, once you get things moving it cruises along quite nicely and even before the wind kicked in I was getting over 6km/hr(average) just with the paddle with out much effort. I did over 24kms all up. The last photo didnt do it justice as my camera isnt water proof I was trying not to get it wet......copped a few waves in the chest. I headed out a little further south than I wanted so I had to come home with the wind side on, still the Mermaid was nice and stable.

Bazz I appreciate all those little tips you sometimes give on paddles and using them, havent got the technique quite right yet but I'm working on it. 

By the way Al......Ya bastard!!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Paul , i am hanging out to fit a sail to my sea kayak , but i want a set of akas and amas to make it a hobie adventure island look alike but faster , i have sourced the ama and akas and have a sail or 5 and a mast , all i need is a bit of a break with my health and my dogs hind legs probem and all this bloody heat to settle own 38 degrees is a bit hot to work on boats , just keep the body rotation going with the paddling Paul and the arms pretty straight and youll get it , imagine a steel pole going directly through the top of your head and out your bum and roatate round that pole using the large back muscles like a COIL spring , there ya go , ya got it , love that sea kayak of yours mate .


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaA3YyoAAAzfgAAQUAGAApQQEAo25/6wIABQxhMTJgJgABqm1MJ6j0jQGTIZEcQoVS1BF7NGa8Ss9FKnBsEhtFelA7LARzscpYmfdDvX4oiYTax6hYNl7VDfUItQsDo540H4u5IpwoSFAbsZUA==


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Pete I dont think I've ever caught a Snapper when the Northerlies were blowing, oddly enough the blokes who chase the Whiting along Margate beach prefer a good northerly wind, seems to bring them on the bite.

Bazz are the training wheels for the Wasp going to be removable? I would imagine you will have to do a fair amount of reinforcing to strengthen up the yak. What will you do if the wind drops? I reckon it would be a prick to paddle, wont your paddle hit the cross bracers?.........you may need to use a out rigger or canoe paddle.
Mines not a fast kayak, but very stable, the winds were gusting between 20-25kts and I didnt even come close to tipping (and this was unloaded with most of my stuff on the top deck and I weigh 81kg, so loaded up it should be even more stable). I did get a few good bursts where I was doing 9km, but that didnt last long.
I really like the set up I have for the sail, it rolls up easily and gets strapped to the side and takes seconds (even in windy conditions), to get it out and get moving. If you do feel like your going to tip, its only a mater of flicking out the rope and the sail just flaps........and when the wind stops or you just want to paddle, it takes seconds to get it out of the way and get going.

I hope old mate Jerry gets well soon (and of coarse you to)......maybe you could strap a kayak trolley onto him so he could still get around ;-) :lol:


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

HiRAEdd said:


> Catfish!? Where!?
> 
> You're game man, 11k out into the bay, that's a top effort.


Yes......... and MORETON BAY at that ............ is it bravery? or stupidity? or am I just a whimp? lol.
Looks like it was perfect conditions in the morning.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Paul , where is your original thread on the details of fitting that sail etc to your sea kayak , i may just copy yours as it seems to do a terrific job , and you say its very stable , i am really interested in this as i have been sailing the sea kayak with a golf umbrella


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Stuart I'm neither brave nor stupid, I have the right kayak for the job and the right safety gear, I have sea breeze as my home page and study it often, and have proper marine charts. I have been boatin around the bay for a long time and can stick within my limitations.
I will be paddling to Moreton Island later in the year, when conditions are better..........the main thing I'm lacking is the ability to Eskimo roll or do a wet entry, really must at least practice doing a wet entry.
The little bloke in my avatar built his kayak from scratch, hunted and killed the walruses for the leather skin (family would of spent hours around the camp fire chewing on the leather to soften it up) of the kayak and sawed the wood for the frame. Paddles and hunts around the north seas off Green Land with no safety gear.......now thats scary, but he is only doing what his father done before and his father and so on.........makes my little trips pretty ordinary.

Bazz I'll post up some pics later, the hardest part retro fitting the mask hole would be getting access to it from the cockpit, unless you could install it on the front side of the forward bulk head and access it from the front hatch.........not sure of your set up.

BTW TIMAX has started up a Sea kayaking forum http://www.seakayakforum.com/index.php? ... 6d5256431b and there are a few different sail set ups there.


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Stuart I'm neither brave nor stupid, I have the right kayak for the job and the right safety gear, I have sea breeze as my home page and study it often, and have proper marine charts. I have been boatin around the bay for a long time and can stick within my limitations.
> I will be paddling to Moreton Island later in the year, when conditions are better..........the main thing I'm lacking is the ability to Eskimo roll or do a wet entry, really must at least practice doing a wet entry.
> The little bloke in my avatar built his kayak from scratch, hunted and killed the walruses for the leather skin (family would of spent hours around the camp fire chewing on the leather to soften it up) of the kayak and sawed the wood for the frame. Paddles and hunts around the north seas off Green Land with no safety gear.......now thats scary, but he is only doing what his father done before and his father and so on.........makes my little trips pretty ordinary.
> 
> ...


*So the short answer would have been.......... "Yes Stuart.........you are indeed a whimp ! ! " lol.*
EDIT; P.S. I must look into getting a sail too.


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't travel that far on holidays


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

ArWeTherYet said:


> AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 not so sure about no-one in the Bay hearing that one Paul ..... I heard it from Here :lol: 
bad luck with only whiskers come'n aboard mate ..... 
not-to-worry, by the looks of things you had a very pleasent day "Muck'n around with Mermaids" ;-)


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Brave or Stupid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Haha, I know the answer to that and it's got nothing to do with going 11km into the bay. :lol:

Good effort Paul. That's a trip I'd do in the tinnie and hope to do soon if the mackeral turn up.


----------

